# what do Australia people want to see



## donginellow (Aug 5, 2011)

I have friends in the age bracket you mention and they regularly go there on their holidays to work teaching english.


----------



## johnoz (Aug 8, 2011)

Well i found Australian People are Good and helpful to each other to , Which are great and fantastic people Find People Australia, Mostly people i had met in my life they are enjoyable and feeling happy every time. Take less tension of anything but if you want help they are always welcome to you.


----------



## alexisalley007 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi guys

this survey is very hard to do.


----------

